

Use the Source, Luke - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/07/17/use-the-source-luke.aspx

======
tumult
$10 to anyone who can successfully summarize an idea that all the buzzwords on
this page might be trying to form.

